# Extralite RoadStem OC 84g



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I just mounted my Extralite RoadStem OC 100mm on the bike today.

The weight is 84g for a 31.8 stem!  RIGHT on the clamined weight!





















Here is a pic of another one on a scale. Yes, I forgot to take a pic of mine .










*
Specs:

*Weight: 81, 84, 87, 90gr.
Lenght: 90, 100, 110, 120mm.
Angles: reversible, +/- 8 °. 
Handlebar clamp: 31.8mm (1'1/4) standard. 
Material: CNC'd from AL 7075 Txx.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Does it also come in a 26.0 size ? If so, how does the weight compare. The Zipp stem that I am currently running may be headed for early retirement.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

clgtide1 said:


> Does it also come in a 26.0 size ? If so, how does the weight compare. The Zipp stem that I am currently running may be headed for early retirement.


yES, THE *RoadStem UL2 *is 71g for the 100mm size.


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

I've always been under the opinion that the stem and handlebars is a bad place to cut weight. 84 grams or whatever it is scares me, I don't care what they say. I mean that's 1/2 the weight of a Thompson. I know Thompson's are over built, but not by x2.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Chompers said:


> I've always been under the opinion that the stem and handlebars is a bad place to cut weight. 84 grams or whatever it is scares me, I don't care what they say. I mean that's 1/2 the weight of a Thompson. I know Thompson's are over built, but not by x2.



I guess, but I've been running my extralite ul2 (26.0) 100mm stem w/out problems since april or may. You just need to be careful during the install w/ torque.

My bar stem combo-- stella azurra lario bars- 185g, extralite stem 82g (I think)- total 267g.

I've got over 3000 logged on it and no problems.


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I guess, but I've been running my extralite ul2 (26.0) 100mm stem w/out problems since april or may. You just need to be careful during the install w/ torque.
> 
> My bar stem combo-- stella azurra lario bars- 185g, extralite stem 82g (I think)- total 267g.
> 
> I've got over 3000 logged on it and no problems.


 I've seen the Extra light stuff, and I know how it's manufactured using stress analysis systems . . . It's fascinating . . . I just know they have to fatigue at some point because it is thin aluminum. 

How do they handle sprinting? 

If I was to get one I'd have to buy it new and not used. I'd have to know the history. It's just that piece come under so much stress. It's hard to believe they can make an aluminum stem that light.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Chompers said:


> How do they handle sprinting?


Just fine. Unless yu say 200lbs and yank the heel out of them.

In selling/using these stems for 5+ yrs, I have NEVER, NEVER seen or heard of a failure. I also run the MTB version for 3+ yrs with no issues on the same stem.

They had issues a few years ago with the MTB face plates cracking. This was fixed and corrected ASAP with a new run of face clamps.

These are well thought out when it comes to shaving weight.


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> Just fine. Unless yu say 200lbs and yank the heel out of them.
> 
> In selling/using these stems for 5+ yrs, I have NEVER, NEVER seen or heard of a failure. I also run the MTB version for 3+ yrs with no issues on the same stem.
> 
> ...


You might have me coming around to give them a shot. I was going to spec one for my MTB. I got Titus to build me a custom Ti 29er and I wanted it to come under 25Lbs. Since I have a stem phobia for some reason I ran a Thompson. I ended up at 25.2 . . . I felt the piece of mind was great than getting to bike under 25Lbs. . . . however you make some convincing arguments . . . I do weight 160Lbs @ 5'-8". . . . Yea I looked hard at those stems and the way they manufacture it.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Chompers said:


> You might have me coming around to give them a shot. I was going to spec one for my MTB. I got Titus to build me a custom Ti 29er and I wanted it to come under 25Lbs. Since I have a stem phobia for some reason I ran a Thompson. I ended up at 25.2 . . . I felt the piece of mind was great than getting to bike under 25Lbs. . . . however you make some convincing arguments . . . I do weight 160Lbs @ 5'-8". . . . Yea I looked hard at those stems and the way they manufacture it.


I am 5' 7" and around 167lbs witha full camlebak and dressed to ride.

The MTB stems are stonger as well. But rembers, these a XC Only stems. Not AM, FR, DH, etc. Ys you canget off the ground, but keep it XC related.

If you need some help, contact me off this board.


----------

